# Chemical Guys Blacklight Hybrid



## sean2k (Oct 16, 2010)

hey what is this stuff is it sealant for black cars or is it for any colour?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237725

same answer as last time you asked lol
may be reccomended for dark colours, will be fine on any colour though


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Supposed to work very well with Chem Guys V7. V7 is good so if it makes a better job in toal than its worth having. I have both but only used V7


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Can be used on any colour ,some people think because of the name its only for dark colours but thats not correct
Its neither a wax or a sealant just a different type of LSP :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

It looks awesome on white topped with V7


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sealant with carnauba content then david hence hybrid?....


----------



## sean2k (Oct 16, 2010)

better the autoglym extra gloss protection then?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

compare the two side by side, see what you think is best. detailing is more than just asking questions on a forum


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Like kev says, try n get samples see what u like, or just buy the full size and if you dont like them sell them or swap.
What car have you got, what colour?


----------



## sean2k (Oct 16, 2010)

bmw x5 in balck mate


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

On a black car turns out awsome and highly recommend, used in conjunction with v7 and its class!!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Brings out the fleck extremely well in black cars too :-D


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Best stuff I've ever used 
50/50 then 2 coats and then V7 3 months ago and people think I wax /polish it every week 
WR blue ona Subaru


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

You can use it on any colour. It's a sealant with glaze. So it doesn't have the durability of a pure sealant. Awesome if you top it with Hybrid V7.


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all! 

I want to ask a question, can i combine Chemical Guys Blacklight with Collinite 476s? With these steps:

2 coats of Blacklight, then 1 coat of Collinite 476s? I want to use colli476s for the extra durability. The Colli476s wont degrade the looks of the Black Light?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes you can,

stick 2 coats on then layer the colli ontop, but remember to let the blacklight cure completely,

I usually stick 2 coats of blacklight on then stick a coat of wax over it.

this was the toledo awaaay back in february just after we released blacklight, and that was 2 coats and a layer of 50/50 if i remember right :thumb:










wont show you the state it's in just now but :lol:

Jordan


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

also had great review as an aio, (cleaner, polish, sealant)


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

I've used Blacklight, 50/50 and then a spray of V7 and it's a great combo!!!


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Jordan said:


> Yes you can,
> 
> stick 2 coats on then layer the colli ontop, but remember to let the blacklight cure completely,
> 
> ...


Thats a awesome wet look and shine on this nice toledo  .

Thank You very much for the answer.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Blacklight and v7 great partners in crime


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

i have blacklight and V7 and as said great when used together!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

woodym3 said:


> also had great review as an aio, (cleaner, polish, sealant)


Blacklight is not an AIO. There are no claims about having paint cleansers in it. You would not be able to layer it if it were.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

DJBAILEY said:


> Blacklight is not an AIO. There are no claims about having paint cleansers in it. You would not be able to layer it if it were.


Todd Cooperider (whose review is up on the Chemical Guys Black Light product page) would beg to differ...



> *Chemical Guys Black Light as an All-In-One (AIO)?*
> 
> Since I've worked with Black Light for so long, and have had discussions with the behind-the-scenes people in charge of designing this formula, I can tell you another use for this product that you won't read on the label, or in other product reviews…it also makes a great All-In-One (cleaner, polish, sealant).
> 
> Black Light contains very fine abrasives in the formula to help clean and lightly polish the surface while it's adding gloss and protection. So if your car (or customer's car) is a bit needy, but a major paint correction detail isn't on the menu or budget, then you can reach for an incredibly easy to use product like Black Light for the job. I've taken worn-out cars and given them a quick application of Black Light, and have been stunned by the difference that it made in such a short amount of time. And to further define "short amount of time", I mean just 30 minutes with a D/A polisher! Not only will you get light correction and color/gloss enhancement, but you're completing it with a layer of durable protection at the same time.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Sounds more like the DA and pad is responsible for the corrective work than the Blacklight. I don't think it has even 1/2 the cleansing capability of Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze which isn't much to begin with. I'd like to see the paint after a IPA wipedown to remove the BL.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I couldnt get on with it at all, same goes for v7
Tried it a few times on different cars. It now sits in the back of my collection


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Yesterday I put a dab of BL on my fingers and rubbed it in, but could not feel any abrasives in it. I then did the same with the other AIO I have that have a mechanical abrasive polish in them and I could tell there was something there. Tried the same with Menz 85RD, OPT Finish and 3M Ultrafina and could feel something there. The finest polish that I have is probably Sonax SFX-3, and I could still tell there was something there.

Those pictures of the Bentley and Ferarri look like those cars have been fully corrected and finely jewelled. And he said that the paint was tired and old looking beforehand. I don't believe him. But I am curious so I will give it try as an AIO.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I apologize. I can feel the abrasives in BL now. I can even see them moving in the bottle when I shake it. 

Now, how could Chemical Guys not mention anything about abrasives in BL for about the first 6 months it was out? Even now they are only linking to that review of BL as an AIO. There is still nothing in the product description. Does BL have paint cleansers as well or just abrasives?

That company's website looks like it is runs by a bunch of 15 year olds


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> That company's website looks like it is runs by a bunch of 15 year olds


Wholly agree - you'd think that they would respond to constructive criticism too.
I'm sure that it must have a negative affect on sales.

Take a peek at this... It _may_ answer a few questions.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

DJBAILEY said:


> I apologize. I can feel the abrasives in BL now. I can even see them moving in the bottle when I shake it.


And from Chemical Guys themselves when answering a question on the linked thread:



david g said:


> Another thing i would like to add is that Blacklight contains no abrasives in it at all .


However having used Blacklight myself personally I'd say that it doesn't have any cut. I applied it with a microfibre hand pad though so this may have effected that part of it. If it does actually do any correction.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

umi000 said:


> Todd Cooperider (whose review is up on the Chemical Guys Black Light product page) would beg to differ...


thanks umi000, i knew i had seen a review somewhere.


----------

